# Spinning on a drop spindle



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I stuck with it to make a little skein. My question is.....why is this so hard? Lol. I finished up and soaked the very little skein and it looks like a little of the twist actually untwisted. I am spinning alpaca roving. I just started another piece and it seems a tiny bit better. I may never get to the 'this is realaxing' part. I applaud you all. I welcome all suggestions so I can learn. I am not looking for compliments at all....just help.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

You started out with one of my pet peeves.

The word "spindle" does _NOT_ have to have the word "drop" in front of it. I keep hearing people say that as if there's no other kind of spindle or that "drop spindle" is the name for all spindles.

It's my pet peeve because it's a _BIG_ disservice to anyone who would like to learn to spin!

*The best spindles to learn on and use are support spindles!*

They are _SO_ much easier to learn on and use!

I learned to spin on a Navajo spindle, and just sat down and started spinning (with some coaching from a friend). A Navajo spindle is probably number one on my list of spindles to recommend to learn on and use, largely because you can spin _anything_ on it from the finest cobweb lace up to the bulkiest yarn.

But there are lots of other support spindles: Tibetan, Akha, Russian, bead whorl, Phangs, etc. These tend to be just for light weight yarns. But you could use most low whorl spindles as support spindles.

http://www.woodlandwoodworking.com/types-of-spindles

I found the above link and they mentioned something I've never heard of before: a wand spindle, which seems to be similar to a Russian spindle.

http://woolery.com/spindles/support-spindle.html?gclid=CjwKEAjw-_e7BRDs97mdpJzXwh0SJABSdUH0NqGBL4R-C2GXj0cFAcZvkUBfyC2YjfObcUc4zu0D1RoCDlXw_wcB

http://woolery.com/spindles/andrew-kimmey-spindles.html

http://woolery.com/spindles/navajo-spindles.html

To switch to your real question: why is it so hard?, it shouldn't be hard work.

A drop spindle has to be just the right weight for what you want to spin. If it's not the right weight, it will make spinning much more difficult. You either have to spin the yarn that the spindle was intended to spin, or get a different spindle.

A support spindle should make it easier. Support spindles can spin a wide variety of different weights of yarn, although if you get a small one, you'll run out of space on the spindle pretty quickly if you plan to spin heavier weight yarns.

The other problem you seem to be having with the yarn trying to unspin itself could be made much more manageable with blocking, or better yet with plying. Plying is almost essential for yarn if you want to knit with it. For knitting, what you're looking for is a balanced yarn, which is achieved when the spinning twist and plying twist balance each other and the yarn wants to behave without twisting. The twisting in your little skein would disappear if it was plied with the right amount of twist to be balanced.

If you want to weave with it, then plying and a balanced yarn is not necessary.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

You will get the hang of it soon. I learned on a 'drop' spindle. You have to be a bit more coordinated to draft and keep it spinning at the same time. I suggest you try some wool roving to spin. Wool is an easier fiber to start with. Wool has little scales that allow the wool to stick to itself. Alpaca is very soft and more difficult to draft.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> You started out with one of my pet peeves.
> 
> The word "spindle" does _NOT_ have to have the word "drop" in front of it. I keep hearing people say that as if there's no other kind of spindle or that "drop spindle" is the name for all spindles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I do have a Navajo spindle and will spend more time with that one. I have been looking at some support spindles so will probably try that method. I am determined to do this. Lol. There are so many different kinds of spindles and it seems you buy and then try. There is a fiber event fairly close to me in September so I hope to go there and perhaps get to try things out.

When I try with the Navajo, I am having a hard time rolling the yarn off the tip. I saw a Navajo with a hook on the end and was tempted to do that.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> You will get the hang of it soon. I learned on a 'drop' spindle. You have to be a bit more coordinated to draft and keep it spinning at the same time. I suggest you try some wool roving to spin. Wool is an easier fiber to start with. Wool has little scales that allow the wool to stick to itself. Alpaca is very soft and more difficult to draft.


Thanks for the suggestions. I am hoping for sooner rather than later. Lol.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Practice practice practice. Your yarn is very pretty. Mine looked about the same fat and skinny parts but I worked with it every day and was able to produce some great yarns. practice practice and more practice.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Practice, and the day will come when you wonder why you thought it was so hard. Yes do try a supported spindle.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Your yarn looks so soft. You will get better with practice. As far as technique, check out a few youtube videos to see how others are doing it. You might see something that will help you. Well done for sticking with it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My favorite spindle is a supported spindle: a Spindolyn. Just google Spindolyn, and you'll find your way to them. Cady May makes them. I've met her in person, and she's just terrific.

Hazel


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

The only spindle I tried that I liked was a Turkish spindle. It was borrowed, so I've never tried again. Someday, perhaps I'll get one but I don't think I will ever prefer using a spindle over my wheel.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> The only spindle I tried that I liked was a Turkish spindle. It was borrowed, so I've never tried again. Someday, perhaps I'll get one but I don't think I will ever prefer using a spindle over my wheel.


I found the Turkish spindle great for plying, but could not spin worth a darn with it. My drop spindle is an ashford , very simple, but is the right weight.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I really like my drop spindle. It does drop occasionally but mostly it spins well and I have managed to walk around craft fairs while spinning. I agree that practice is key. It is also important to have the right fibre. Alpaca is so soft and lovely but it is slippery. Wool is best but there are all sorts of different types of wool. I still have problems spinning merino. It just seems to be hard to draft and spin. I really like Shetland and BFL. It sticks a bit better than other breeds. Have fun!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

beaulynd said:


> I really like my drop spindle. It does drop occasionally but mostly it spins well and I have managed to walk around craft fairs while spinning. I agree that practice is key. It is also important to have the right fibre. Alpaca is so soft and lovely but it is slippery. Wool is best but there are all sorts of different types of wool. I still have problems spinning merino. It just seems to be hard to draft and spin. I really like Shetland and BFL. It sticks a bit better than other breeds. Have fun!


I am in awe of anyone who can walk and spin at the same time! I can barely walk around without tripping over my own feet! ;-)

Hazel


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

beaulynd said:


> I really like my drop spindle. It does drop occasionally but mostly it spins well and I have managed to walk around craft fairs while spinning. I agree that practice is key. It is also important to have the right fibre. Alpaca is so soft and lovely but it is slippery. Wool is best but there are all sorts of different types of wool. I still have problems spinning merino. It just seems to be hard to draft and spin. I really like Shetland and BFL. It sticks a bit better than other breeds. Have fun!


You walk and spin? Would love a video of that talent. I just want to sit and spin. Lol


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> You walk and spin? Would love a video of that talent. I just want to sit and spin. Lol


That's the major advantage of a drop spindle over a support spindle.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

It is not a fast walk but I do walk and spin Being able to do that lets me get a lot of spinning in. I stuff fibre in a small bag or on a wrist distaff that my husband made and off I go. Can't walk the dog and spin though. Now that would be multitasking! As indigo spinner said it is one advantage of the drop spindle over the supported spindle


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Also some people aren't aware that a Turkish spindle can be used supported or spun like a drop spindle, all you have to do is turn the arms of it up so that it can be spun supported in a bowl without the arms hitting the sides. Also on the plus side it will make a center pull ball so that you can ply easier.


----------

